# Информация о композиторе



## Dctbybxtuj (11 Июл 2010)

Если вы что-то знаете про композитора Антонио Гала-Рини и Андре Астьера(биография,творчество,эпоха) или знаете,где найти про них информацию,напишите,пожалуйста!


----------



## николай2 (11 Июл 2010)

Энтони Гала-Рини (18.01.1904 - 30.07.2006) - получил музыкальное образование под руководством отца-дирижера местного оркестра, с детских лет играл на аккордеоне в семейном трио вместе со своими двумя сестрами. В 1911-1932 выступал в водевилях, причем не только на аккордеоне, но и на самых различных духовых инструментах. С 1932 Галла-Рини концентрирует внимание на сольном исполнительстве и педагогике. За необычайно долгую жизнь им написано множество произведений, среди которых имеются и такие крупные, как Соната для аккордеона соло, два концерта для аккордеона с оркестром, создано множество миниатюр зстрадного плана,которые широко исполняются аккордеонистами как в США, так и в других странах. 
Источник: Имханицкий М.И. История баянного и аккордеонного искусства.
Москва. 2006.


----------



## николай2 (12 Июл 2010)

Энтони Галла-Рини - крупнейший аккордеонист и композитор США.Уже в начале 30-годов он становится известным исполнителем,педагогом,автором музыкальных сочинений;в каждой из этих областей им были сделаны немалые успехи.В 1938 году музыкант был одним из основателей Американской ассоциации аккордеонистов и баянистов,а несколько позднее,в 1940 году-Американской гильдии преподавателей.Основной задачей этих организаций стала активная пропаганда аккордеона как концертного инструмента,стимулирование и создание для него содержательных сочинений.Э.Галла-Рини много занимался также совершенствованием системы преподавания инструмента,в 1958 году издал двухтомную методику обучения на аккордеоне.Среди его учеников много видных аккордеонистов-швед Юрген Сундегвист,японец Казуо Шибусава,американец Билл Пальмер и многие другие. Композитор прожил свыше 102 лет.


----------

